# Urgent advice needed on my HPT result



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Whats your thoughts ladies? The result came up like this after 5mins, i can see faint lines appearing at the top and bottom of the result window?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=6&pid=15102#top_display_media

Thanks xx  xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

49 read and runs 
Thanks Ladies.....  
  to the good lord above that this is a BFP x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

Think I am being thick    Are you looking for a cross for a positive? I only used the tests that show a cross or two lines if pg or one if not. Cant work out from your pic, but it is probably me!


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

hey mal - yes im looking for a positive cross. I have a very visable - but a line peeking through the top and bottom of the test. Its since become more prominent.
whats your thoughts on it? thanks for replying, im having severe palpetations! xx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Lady N,


Didn't want to read and run - I can see two dots, one either side of the vertical line where it should be a cross - when are you actually due to test? Looks like its trying to be positive but perhaps a little early to test hun?


Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Due to test next fri. Let the test dry out and took a second picture. This was taken an hour after doing the test.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=6&pid=15103#top_display_media
Whats your thoughts ladies xx


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi did not want to read and run - have examined so many of these tests  

I think you are really early to test. The pic was really bad quality on my fone but I have always believed the "line is a line" test. Did it show up in the time stipulated on the box? I have seen nasty evaporation lines once my tests have dried  

I would test again in a few days - but hopefully it's looking hopeful! X


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hey speeder, yep the start and end of the pos+ line came up within 5 mins.
Now that its dried out the blue line is more prominent.    im not sure it is an evap line, my hpt i done with my DS was 2 years ago and looked exact same but is now pink with age.
Im sure early to test on such a high mui test.  May poas again in the morn but wanted to get peoples views to settle my mind.
Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx (Apr 22, 2009)

Agree its a little early hun nearly a week ahead, but it looks positive all round   , I do hope it is and is faint because you're early testing. Thinking of you xxx If you poas in the morning, do you have an early detection test? xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

MM - thank you, nope didnt buy an early one as wasnt going to test early but somehow the test unwrapped itself and planted itself midstream in my pee this afternoon so i had no choice to pee on it! In all seriousness my teeth ache a bit, i have under arm pit pain and have a fuzzy head & swollen glands.
Fingers & toes crossed. xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooooo now I know what I am looking for I can see the dots.

My eyes are hurting with squinting at it   

Maybe test again in the morning? I think (like the other lady said) that it is a bit early

Good luck x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Mal did you have a look at the 2nd link ? Thanks for looking, your a star! Will defo check again in the morning.
Got tight pinching pains to the right ovary now      wont believe my luck if this has happened 1st month we've tried properly!
With DS we tried 5 yrs and ended up lucky with 2nd go @ icsi FET - 2 years ago (13th Aug 2009) was my ET for FET when i fell preg with DS! x


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL - love how the test found its way into your pee!! Bless you, I currently have my mum staying with me and gave my tests to her so I wouldn't be tempted!! Oh and the fact that I'm too scared to test is good - enjoying being PUPO so will savour it as long as possible! Let us know if you do another test tomorrow - FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Good luck and lots of       to each and everyone of you xxx


----------



## living on a prayer (May 27, 2011)

Hi hun

the second picture definately looks like a cross to me!! Why not buy another test? I did a first response early results test and tested this morning (test day is 17.8.11) and got a BFP!
The line was faint but no mistaking it's there, would probably be darker by Wednesday. 

Good luck hun!
xxx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Congrats Living on a prayer! 
Done the 2nd test in the pack this morning and BFN  clear as day no other line present. Big Fat Negative ;(
Dont know what to make of this? I know you should let HCG build in your urine but morning wee is meant to be stronger? 
Under arm still tender and had a few pokey twinges down below to the right side.  Argghhh!! Might wait 2 days and test again.
My brain is fried! x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Lady N    I would try waiting a few days and test again   

Congrats Living on a prayer


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Feeling gutted Mal 
Can that happen? is it possible that yesterdays test detected a wee bit of hcg and there wasnt enough in my morning pee to give me the same result?
Dont lots of research and cant see anyone else with a boots test and the same complaint? Never heard of this before? Have you? xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Awhhh hun          it's a horrible feeling, been there many times myself in the past. But there is still hope yet hun    It can still change, it is prob just too early. I am not sure how come you have got different results


----------



## living on a prayer (May 27, 2011)

Oh Hun! Try to stay positive. It might still change, you may have tested too early. I looked up online which tests detect the smallest amount of HGC because I knew testing early I might not get a genuine result. The first response early results test detects the lowest amount of hgc than most other brands so why not try a test like that and wait a few more days?

Really hope you get a BFP! Will   for you chick. xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Done a test this morning BFN. May well be too early. Holding hope but it's fading away quickly! No more pee sticks @ home! I'm 9/10 dpo today & my last bfp didn't show till 12dp3dt 
Fingers & well n truely crossed!
Xx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

I would re-test in 3 days time, too early chick and when we want something so much we look for what we want to see. If you hang on and it is positive it will come up darker. I'm due to test fri but purposely haven't bought any tests for in the house. I'll buy some on Thursday so can do first thing fri morn


Best of luck xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

When was your ET and your OTD?  The faint positive's could have been the trigger shot still in your system, doesn't that take up to 10 days to leave your system?  

x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi stacy, I'm ttc 2 naturally so not on any meds and have nothing in my system.
X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Apologises, I thought you had fertility treatment again.

I have tried naturally for No.2 in between treatment and I always believe it isn't over to AF. I was actually reading about HCG the other day and read that an embie can implant between days 6 to 10.  Obviously HCG is only produced once implantation has happened, so your pregnancy first time around may have been detected earlier because you embie implanted earlier.

Good luck and I have everything crossed for you.

Stacey
x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Thanks stacey - your a sweetheart.    xxx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi 

I've just had a look at that photo and it would freak me out too. I'd do another test but on a digital. 

Kaybee xx


----------

